# How has your day been so far?



## Duane Louis (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Great so far!  I took my friend's dog out for a nice, brisk walk earlier in Prospect Park. The weather is awesome. Nice and breezy but still sunny, just like I like it. I had a nice breakfast and now Spongebob is on  Seems like it's going to be a nice day!

How has yours been?


----------



## Duane Louis (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey! Nice to hear your having a nice day. Mine has been nice too, went to see family and Enjoyed the weather for a bit, Now im going to relax for a while!


----------



## Floater (Nov 12, 2011)

Today has been the best day I've had in months.

I have you guys to thank for that.

nothing out of the ordinary happened today

just getting on these forums and writing the crap thats been bothering me knowing someone would read it helped

and i read a thread on here about shame that enlightened me, which i forgot i was carrying around


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

I like the tread! 
Whether is still great for this time of year, sunny all day. Went out with my friends, we had a lot of fun having coffee out. Later, I fixed one of my friends computer and did some other work. Now and played some online poker, didn't win or loose.

I'm going to sleep


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Twas not horrible. I didn't end up buying new boots yet, but at least I got a good look at what's available. Found out that our new bathroom window gets installed tomorrow & got some of my marks back.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I've been tired, unmotivated, and generally down. I have not done much of anything.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Not the best. Had a bad dream, still sad about things from last night. But I'm going to try to remember the good that happened yesterday, and also the good that I will do today.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Blah, blah,blah. Yup.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

My day is going good so far. Its my birthday today. Everybody's doing their own thing and I'm feeling a bit lonely today. But the weather is nice and I'm kinda enjoying my day on my own.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

As exciting as watching paint dry.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

carambola said:


> I've been tired, unmotivated, and generally down. I have not done much of anything.


This.
Alone all day.


----------



## lanny (Nov 15, 2011)

I have had a sad day today i am trying to understand why my family don't like me and i don't fit in with them


----------



## lanny (Nov 15, 2011)

not good been in tears most of it fed up with trying to help every one then one helps me :|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I never get enough sleep - either that or winter is definitely approaching.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Pretty boring, but at least I went to my classes and wasn't completely silent. I planned to have coffee with a friend next week and I'm going to do something fun this thursday, and I'm doing ok in my classes. 

Now I'm going to go read 1Q84 in a coffee shop and then...go home I guess? I need to get a better life :k


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Horrible. Was told by a man I love that although he loves me, he can't give me what I deserve. How depressing is that? I haven't been on this site in months, and now I'm right back here again...no offense.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Pretty good. Just finalizing plans for tomorrow with this girl. Feeling indifferent about it, though. "Total frat move brah".


----------



## Fireflies (Sep 3, 2011)

Kristie26 said:


> Horrible. Was told by a man I love that although he loves me, he can't give me what I deserve. How depressing is that? I haven't been on this site in months, and now I'm right back here again...no offense.


Sorry Kristie. Do what you can to take care of yourself.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Happy birthday!!!!!*

:boogie* Party!!! even if you do so alone *
*I hope you got some enjoyment for your .......*
*BIRTHDAY!! :hb*



KiwiGirl said:


> My day is going good so far. Its my birthday today. Everybody's doing their own thing and I'm feeling a bit lonely today. But the weather is nice and I'm kinda enjoying my day on my own.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Not to bad, went to a store that is going out of bussiness and bought school work books for our homeschooling @ 50% off!! Woohooooo *
*Had a mild panic attack in the store but was able to work through it,since the store was empty, except for me and my mother,lol and of course the cashier.*
*So I am proud of myself...for working through it.*
*Hope everyone had some part of a good day!!*


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Lets see I woke up at 5 for no reason, went to singing class and gave 3 performances in front of the class, which actually went really well, to my surprise--including singing the first song I've ever written. After that I found out poetry class was cancelled, so talked with a girl from my class about her pet ferrets for about an hour (lol) which was ok I guess, though it was hard to get in a word edgewise. At one pm I met up with a couple people from singing class and we talked and sang our songs in front of each other and gave each other advice. Then I hung around the library for a while, progressively getting hungrier and hungrier, but alas, I had no money or food. Finally I walked downtown in the cold rain and got absolutely soaked, and had a dentist's appointment with my new dentist. I took the bus home and found that my computer, which was making strange beeping noises in the morning, miraculously works now.


----------



## Mds (Nov 8, 2011)

Not too exciting. Just spent an hour and a half in chemistry doing a lab now I'm waiting the hour until my next class starts.


----------



## theguru416 (Sep 20, 2011)

Well yesterday I did something I hadnt done in a while... I asked a girl if she could come over and help me study. (Obviously with no intention of really studying) Turned out she couldnt come but she asked if she could get a raincheck. While most of my life I perceived this negatively, I think Im looking at this positively because even though I didnt get what I wanted I made progress.


----------



## khmerkid904 (Nov 12, 2011)

Awesome. My first day back in the gym after being sick for a while. It feels good to be back.


----------



## ubercake (Jun 16, 2009)

I haven't slept and I feel like I will soon collapse; however if I do die right now I will die quite happy. I have tickets to see Rammstein and I am so flippin' excited.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

It was OK until I got snarked at in a meeting.


----------



## olesilentone (Jan 22, 2011)

Strangest I have lived in years, but in the best way possible (though it was all upstarted by a semi-nightmare that is still in my brain, but is still good in itself .)


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

It was ok I guess, how was yours?


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

good!!! Even though I've been sick for 2 1/2 weeks I feel happy inside. Holding on to happiness can be tough but I'm doing good so far. I'm itching to paint! hooray


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I've been feeling really miserable all day. I'm just gonna do all the things that usually help me feel better, and see if it helps.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Good thanks. Jogged over the Sydney Harbour Bridge before breakfast, then had breakfast in the Rocks Area. Caught a ferry across to Manly northside and had lunch with a friend. Returned with that friend and we went to the Opera House and saw La Boheme. Fantastic!


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Depressing.
I find myself unable to sleep as i've wasted another day of my useless life.


----------

